
Bitcoin Is Worth Less Than the Cost to Mine It, JPMorgan Says - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-25/bitcoin-is-worth-less-than-the-cost-to-mine-it-jpmorgan-says
======
sarcasmatwork
This place is a complete fraud. How can they still operate?

[https://news.bitcoin.com/after-the-boss-calls-bitcoin-a-
frau...](https://news.bitcoin.com/after-the-boss-calls-bitcoin-a-fraud-jp-
morgan-buys-the-dip/)

~~~
bdcravens
Because Bitcoin is for the most part, unregulated. And in the big scheme of
things, Bitcoin is a granule of salt in the universe of banks and fraud.

------
bdcravens
It has happened before. It'll happen again. This makes for a great news piece,
but the idea that mining demand may fluctuate is built into the protocol.

